# Ocean Master 12' 3-6oz VS Breakaway LDX



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Looking for a long distance rod for catching smaller fish like blues, whiting, etc... Typically 4oz is sufficient where I fish. The LDX is at the top of my spending range so a "high end" rod isn't an option. I guess I'm afraid that the OM might be too stiff and thereby give up some bite sensitivity. Looking for some guidance.Your input is greatly appreciated. Chris.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

BOTH are great rods, but I prefer the LDX. I have one that I had cut down to 12'6 and just right for me.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I use the same OM and throw 8 all day with it I don't see it as being good for throwing less than 6 oz and a chunk/head ... don't have a LDX but do have a HDX and really like it and would be willing to say a LDX would fit yours needs way better ... but lots of other rods out there that also would work ...


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

The LDX is a good one for 4-5 oz. and bait - I own one of these. If you're looking to save a few bucks, try the Okuma Solaris Surf 12'er. I have 2 of them and it throws 4 oz. and a small bait perfectly. I believe it's under or about $100 too. Mine is mated to a Daiwa Sealine-X 20SHA. At times I throw an Abu 6500 on it if I REALLY need the extra distance.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

are you looking for a spinning or casting rod .... I also have an Okuma Solaris and think it would be way to heavy for Pomps, whiting but it would be fine for blues ... I'm excited to try my new St Croix thriumph 10' Spin rated for 1-4 oz ... Thinking it will be the bomb for the Pomps and mullet out to the first bar .... Hard to find a rod that will fill both bills .... Daiwa Makes several rods rated 1-5 oz and cost from a little over $100 to well under that ... I have several of the older Sealines and love them and they are only $50 now but don't expect to do a power cast with 5 oz ... I can whizz 4 oz with a piece of shrimp a long ways ....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

for a decent cheap rod look at this Daiwa Sealine rated for 1-6 ( lite tip for nibblers and stiff enough to handle 5 and blue fish )
SLS1202MHFS MH power F action 12’ 2 piece 17 - 40 line 1 - 6oz 6 guides


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

The Okuma is not too heavy for Pomps, I assure you of that. 4 oz. and a small piece of shrimp/sand flea (or 2) will do. I do dropper loops for small game all the time with them - distance on the cheap IMHO. I have 5 St. Croix Surf rods - (1 Premier Surf, 2 Mojo Surfs, 2 Legend Surfs) none of them are apples to apples in comparison to the LDX/OM. Great great rods but not a fair comparison to the rods you've mentioned. The St. Croix's shine when you have the rod in your hands - very light, sensitive with a strong backbone and warranty. Very seldom do you hold onto the LDX/OM... moreso for bait and wait although some do use the LDX for distance plugging but that's a whole different thing - roosters.

Therefore, if you're going to compare the LDX and the OM and want to throw 4 oz. and bait - the Okuma (or something similar) makes a lot more sense for your application.


----------



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

I have the OM 12' 3/6 ounce. It is stiff enough to haul off and really sling a full 6 ounces and I haven't noticed it being too stiff to detect any blue or even flounder. Can't speak to the whiting. Nice rod. Moderate price.


----------

